

Ask HN: Review My App (SleeperBot - Real-time Fantasy Sports) - weixiyen

SleeperBot is a real-time fantasy football web app with a threaded chat interface.  The first iteration is designed to be a faster alternative to fantasy football breaking news web sites.<p>Please use the "beta feedback" channel for starting topics and commenting.<p>http://www.sleeperbot.com/signup
beta code: kickoff<p>I'm looking for feedback / suggestions on improving the product.  Also if you are a fantasy sports fan, try it out tomorrow during game time when most users are on.
======
weixiyen
<http://www.sleeperbot.com/signup>

beta code: kickoff

